# 3 crt and 1 lcd monitor(s) for sale or trade



## penguinrusty

For sale I have:
Two gateway EV700 17 inch crt monitors
A really nice ViewSonic Professional Series PS790 19 inch (17 inch viewable) CRT (has VGA and also those weird plugs where there's seperate plugs for red, blue, etc)
And a nice ViewSonie VA520 tv-ready 17 inch (15 inch viewable) inch LCD monitor. <<SOLD  I really need these things:
A nice CRT or LCD monitor (at least 19 inch for CRT, 17 inch for LCD),  or a nice video card. Or a nice set of speakers.


----------



## Geoff

how much for the 17" LCD?  And what are the specs on it?


----------



## Lax

> For sale I have:
> Two gateway EV700 15 inch crt monitors



Pretty sure the EV700 is the 17" model. The EV500 is the 15" model.


----------



## flame1117

penguinrusty said:
			
		

> For sale I have:
> 
> A nice CRT or LCD monitor (at least 19 inch for CRT, 17 inch for LCD),  or a nice video card. Or a nice set of speakers.



I'd trade you a 5.1 surround soundspeakers for your LCD moniter   

They wont and everythnig, I just can't use them becuase its like the movies where the sounds will go high and low(using them for DVD) and we sealed off a wall and we are renting a room right next to the TV out, so at night i can't use them, and i just have to use my TV speakers becuase they stay the same no matter what.

any dead pixles?


----------



## Geoff

rusty, if ur gonna sell stuff u need to check back here and answer our questions. 

So how much and what are the specs on that 17" LCD monitor?


----------



## flame1117

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> rusty, if ur gonna sell stuff u need to check back here and answer our questions.
> 
> So how much and what are the specs on that 17" LCD monitor?




its only been a day   

I'm interested in the LCD too...I'm willing to give up the surround sound and add in how ever much cash, but i need to know hwo much you want for it first   before i can make my offer


----------



## Geoff

and i want to know the specs, want to make sure its not a 30ms 

What kind of surround sound do u have?


----------



## penguinrusty

Sorry guys. Some people have a life outside of cf   Anyways, geoff, I don't have a 17 in lcd for sale, only a 15 in. I'm looking for a 17 in. lcd. Flame117, I am very interested.  What make and model is it? I'll go measure the gateway monitors right now just to make sure.


----------



## penguinrusty

Anthrax: we were both wrong, it's 16 in. Thanks for the heads-up!
Edit: Flame, there is one dead pixel. It was on there when i got it.  It's right near the top.  It's just one though.

Edit 2: Here are the specs:
    * Panel type: TFT Active Matrix
    * Display size: 15"
    * Diagonal viewable screen size: 15"
    * Dot pitch: Information not available
    * Contrast ratio: 300:1
    * Glass surface: Anti-glare
    * Horizontal viewing angle: 120 degrees
    * Vertical viewing angle: 110 degrees
    * Response time: 30 ms
    * Brightness: 250 cd/m2
    * Input signals: Analog RGB
    * Input connector/cable: 15-pin dSub
    * Maximum non-interlaced resolution: 1024 x 768
    * Horizontal frequency: 30-62 Hz
    * Vertical frequency: 50-75 Hz
    * Compatibility: IBM from VGA up to 1024x768 non-interlaced; Power Mac up to 1024x768 (Adapter may be required)
    * Regulations: UL, cUL, FCC-B, CB, CE, IC-B, EPA, NOM,TUV/GS, VCCI, BSMI, PSB (S-MARK), C-Tick, GOST-R (PCT-BZ02), PCSC (B-MARK), EMI/B, MPRII, SEMKO, DEMKO, FIMKO, NEMKO,TCO'99 (VE155),TCO'95 (VE155b), ISO13046-2, ENERGY
    * Voltage: AC 100-240VAC (auto switch), 50-60 Hz (+/- 3)Hz
    * Power consumption: 30W
    * Power management: Meets TCO '95 and ENERGY standards
    * Width: 14"
    * Height: 13.5"
    * Depth: 7.9"
    * Weight: 8.1 lbs
    * Warranty, parts: 3 years
    * Warranty, labor: 3 years
    * In the box: VA520 with stand, power cable, user's manual, CD with drivers, warranty card


----------



## Lax

16" = 17" (16" viewable) and the same goes for a 14" monitor, those are 15" (14" viewable)


----------



## penguinrusty

So, if I measure just the screen (the glass part) diagonally, and it comes out to be 17 inches, then it really is a 19 inch?


----------



## flame1117

Lanasonic is the brand of my speaker, so clue on the model number, i dont even rememerb buying it to tell you the truth(actully to tell the the truth, i can barly remember yesterday :[ ) It has 1 large subwoofer type speaker, and then 5 smaller speakers, and im pretty sure they are made for DVD players, beucase theats what i bought them for.


----------



## penguinrusty

A few questions (only answer them if you can) Do you remember how much you bought them for? And from where? Also, what types of plugs does it have? You have pics? How many watts? Thanks! Oh, and did you mean to type Panasonic? Cause there's no company called lanasonic. Do you see them here?


----------



## flame1117

penguinrusty said:
			
		

> A few questions (only answer them if you can) Do you remember how much you bought them for? And from where? Also, what types of plugs does it have? You have pics? How many watts? Thanks! Oh, and did you mean to type Panasonic? Cause there's no company called lanasonic. Do you see them here?




1. No clue, its possible it might have been a combo deal.

2.I think from best buy or maybe target, but not positive, it was from some retail store like that/.

3. see 4.

2I'll get pictures, whiwhc will include the plugs, to make sure if i get the name wrong i dont get blamed, i'll get them tomrrow.

5.not sure, but i'll see if it has it on the back and stuff like that i'll tell you when I get the pics.

6.Nope not panasonic, it was a typo though I ment, LASONIC that is the name it says on the subwoofer peice.


----------



## Geoff

it should say on the back of the speakers how many watts they are, just multiply that by 5 and add the watts for the sub, that tells us how many watts they are.  And you said that they were made for a dvd player, so are they just stripped wires or are they RCA plugs?


----------



## Lax

> So, if I measure just the screen (the glass part) diagonally, and it comes out to be 17 inches, then it really is a 19 inch?



No, when you measure your monitor it will be 16" on the screen which is actually a 17" monitor including case (it's just 16" viewable).


----------



## penguinrusty

flame1117 said:
			
		

> 1. No clue, its possible it might have been a combo deal.
> 
> 2.I think from best buy or maybe target, but not positive, it was from some retail store like that/.
> 
> 3. see 4.
> 
> 2I'll get pictures, whiwhc will include the plugs, to make sure if i get the name wrong i dont get blamed, i'll get them tomrrow.
> 
> 5.not sure, but i'll see if it has it on the back and stuff like that i'll tell you when I get the pics.
> 
> 6.Nope not panasonic, it was a typo though I ment, LASONIC that is the name it says on the subwoofer peice.


Alright. It needs to be able to plug into a computer.


----------



## flame1117

penguinrusty said:
			
		

> Alright. It needs to be able to plug into a computer.




Cant find wattage, i'll get pics once my batterys recharge, and to plus into the speakers it has split wires but then on the other end it has the wires that are like on a game system with yellow white and red, but it only has the red and white, so depending what your sound card has on it it might work, might not.


I happen to be selling one with that kind of plugs   haha, i found out its not that great 16bit sound though.


and dont have any quility proof or wattage, but i listin to CD's all the time on that DVD player in the day nd they sound great with those speakers IMO.


----------



## penguinrusty

So you can or can't plug them into a computer? Do you think that they would work with this sound card? Thanks!


----------



## Geoff

i had that same exact sound card! without the other thing tho, i hated it (no offense).  Creatives are much better.


----------



## penguinrusty

Without what other thing?


----------



## Geoff

in that link it shows the sound card and some other card thing, i only had the sound card.


----------



## penguinrusty

oooooh ok.


----------



## Ku-sama

"A really nice ViewSonic Professional Series PS790 19 inch (17 inch viewable) CRT (has VGA and also those weird plugs where there's seperate plugs for red, blue, etc)" 

how much?


----------



## penguinrusty

New, it's around $150, so $80 OBO or trade for something...vid cards, etc.


----------



## penguinrusty

Still waiting for pictures Flame...


----------



## penguinrusty

To the tippity top...


----------



## tomprice43

ill take the 17inch for a reasonable price, price0404@ukonline.co.uk email me to let me know.


----------



## penguinrusty

The 17 inch CRT? The gateway one?


----------



## tomprice43

yeh ill take the 17inch lcd


----------



## penguinrusty

Sorry, it's sold. Thanks anyway!


----------

